# foreigners



## alacant

In Spain, it's very common to call foreigners, gúiries, it's not an insult, and it´s used in particular about tourists, or foreign residents who have retired to the country. I have heard that in Ireland they are called blow ins, and in Cornwall, UK, grockles.

What terms are used where you live?


----------



## anothersmith

We just call them "foreigners" or "foreign tourists."


----------



## Taurusfp

Les étrangers, en France


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Gringos, in Brazil.


----------



## Paparaciii

We call them foreigners.


----------



## MarX

In *Germany*:
The Americans are called *die Amis*.

In *Indonesian*:
White people are called *bulè*.


----------



## cuchuflete

This topic has been addressed in other threads. 

*are gringos necessairly white? or just American?*

*From away - What do you call people from other places?*


----------



## Mahaodeh

anothersmith said:


> We just call them "foreigners" or "foreign tourists."


 
Same here.


----------



## Angel.Aura

*In Italian:*
- Stranieri
- Turisti (foreigners coming for tourism).


----------



## panjabigator

Farangii in India.


----------



## Mahaodeh

panjabigator said:


> Farangii in India.


 
Faranjii in Arabic means "Frank" as in one of the Franks, the people that populated France prior to the known country.  Does it have anything to do with Franks in India?


----------



## panjabigator

Hmmm...no clue.  It very well could be an Arabic origin word.


----------



## jana.bo99

Croatian:   stranci

Slovenian: tujci

German:   Auslaendern 

Foreigners are people from other country.


----------



## Outsider

I don't think there is a special word in European Portuguese, just the equivalent of "foreigner", or "tourist", or "Englishman/woman" (sometimes used even when that's not the actual nationality).


----------



## Abbassupreme

panjabigator said:


> Farangii in India.


 


Mahaodeh said:


> Faranjii in Arabic means "Frank" as in one of the Franks, the people that populated France prior to the known country. Does it have anything to do with Franks in India?


 


panjabigator said:


> Hmmm...no clue. It very well could be an Arabic origin word.


 
Both the words "farangi" (I'm transliterating from the Perso-Arabic script here into the Latin script) and "xâreji" are used in Iran for "foreign".

"Farangi" may have possibly been derived from Arabic due to Arabs' interaction with the Franks in ancient times.  Or the Arabs could've gotten the word from Persian . . . I really don't know . . . I'm fairly certain that "xâreji/khâreji" comes from Arabic, though.

Oh, and the dictionary I'm using lists two more possible translations: "bigâneh" (probably "biguneh" in colloquial Persian) and "biruni", with the latter literally meaning "pertaining to the outside".


----------



## Sarasaki

panjabigator said:


> Farangii in India.


 
F*i*rangii in Hindi.....


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian: 

*străini* (mpl.), *străine* (fpl.)
*venetici* (mpl.), *venetice* (fpl.) (_pejorative_)

In Swedish (a bit more complicated): 

*utlänningar* (pl.) (= foreigners)
*främlingar* (pl.) (= strangers)
*invandrare* (pl.) (_pejorative_)

 robbie


----------



## Mahaodeh

Abbassupreme said:


> Both the words "farangi" (I'm transliterating from the Perso-Arabic script here into the Latin script) and "xâreji" are used in Iran for "foreign".
> 
> "Farangi" may have possibly been derived from Arabic due to Arabs' interaction with the Franks in ancient times. Or the Arabs could've gotten the word from Persian . . . I really don't know . . . I'm fairly certain that "xâreji/khâreji" comes from Arabic, though.
> 
> Oh, and the dictionary I'm using lists two more possible translations: "bigâneh" (probably "biguneh" in colloquial Persian) and "biruni", with the latter literally meaning "pertaining to the outside".


 
I know for sure that the Arabic version is a deformation of the word Frank, which is "Frankish" (if you like).  They (the Franks) are the Faranj, the i is a prefix that makes the word meaning "of the Franks".


----------



## albondiga

panjabigator said:


> Farangii in India.





Sarasaki said:


> F*i*rangii in Hindi.....



Either way, *angrez *is also heard in India (from "English", as in an English person), and I have definitely heard this more.  It's not only used for an English person, but basically anyone who might be a gringo might be an angrez (i.e., generally of European ancestry)...  It's used neutrally, but can also be used mockingly -  depending upon the intent of the speaker.

I've also heard foreigners in India called *goraa*/*gorii*, but that just means fair-skinned and is used for fair-skinned Indians as well (in fact, it's generally considered a compliment for a female Indian to be referred to as a gorii, though for a foreigner it's usually just plain descriptive.)

Back to farangii/firangii, I'll add that Thai has *farang*.

And there's obviously *gringo *throughout Latin America (especially used a lot in Mexico, I'd say, but encountered throughout with the varied meanings in the thread linked to above)...


----------



## echo chamber

stranci (странци) in macedonian.
It means foreigners and it`s not an offensive word. 
 turisti (туристи) means tourists.


----------



## badgrammar

In Turkish it's yabanci (singuliar) and yabancilar (plural, and I think it would use an "i" without the dot here, but I don't have the right keyboard).


----------



## Piotr_WRF

In Polish it is:

_cudzoziemiec_ -  foreigner (lit. foreign-lander)
_obcy_ - stranger, also alien (that I think is due to the movie)
_turysta_ - tourist


----------



## Piotr_WRF

jana.bo99 said:


> German:   Auslaendern



Actually it's _Ausländer_ in both singular and plural nominative.


----------



## Abbassupreme

Mahaodeh said:


> I know for sure that the Arabic version is a deformation of the word Frank, which is "Frankish" (if you like).  They (the Franks) are the Faranj, the i is a prefix that makes the word meaning "of the Franks".



the suffix "-i" is used the same way in Persian. 

"Birun"=Outside
"Biruni"=Outer/of the outside

Not always, though . . .


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:
foreigners - stranci (странци).
foreigners (slang) - strendžeri (стренџери)
foreign tourists - strani turisti (страни туристи).


----------



## mataripis

*Tagalog: Dayoh/Dayuhan*


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek we just call them «ξένος, -η, -ο» ('ksenos, _m._/'kseni, _f._/'kseno, _n._) or in plural «ξένοι, -ες, -α» ('kseni, _m._/'ksenes, _f._/'ksena, _n._); Classical adj. «ξένος, -η, -ον» ('ksĕnŏs, _m._/'ksĕnē, _f._/'ksĕnŏn, _n._), in Ionic «ξεῖνος» ('kseinŏs) and in Aeolic «ξέννος» ('ksĕnnŏs)--> _stranger, wanderer_. PIE base *ghosti-, _strange.
_The neuter plural «ξένα» ('ksena) is the poetic expression for foreign lands: «τα ξένα» (the foreign parts)


----------



## L'irlandais

alacant said:


> ... I have heard that in Ireland they are called blow ins, ...


Hello alacant,
In Irish either *coimhthíoch* (stranger/outsider) or *eachtrannach *(foreigner/alien) can be used, depending on context.  While a tourist is *turasóir*.
For me, the use of_ "blow-in"_ in Ireland, is more  of a put down, for those who haven't let lived more than 35 years in the village, used by those locals who have roots there for generations past.

By the way, long time ago in Alsace the* Welches *were_ a french-speaking communit_y living in one of the valleys surrounded by Alsacians ;  similar origin to the Welsh in the UK(Wales/Cymru) - the word simply means "_foreigner_".  (Goggle : Le Pays Welche en Alsace)


----------

